# Deep litter



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

I am going on vacation at the end of the week for 10 days. I have dad coming over to change the water periodically and to check the feed. I have a question about my floor, I currently scrape it every day and I know that my dad won't want to scrape it because I just have a hand scraper right now. I don't really want to leave the floor full of droppings for 10 days, should I throw down some deep litter, if so, are pine shavings alright and also, how deep does it need to be? Thank you.
Mike


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

If it's temporary I would get the pine wood pellets that are used for horse bedding or if you can't find those just get wood stove pellets. Reason being is the shavings tend to be blown around into drinkers,etc. I use a mix of both pellets and shavings as permanent deep litter in my loft.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The scraping is for you. The birds will not mind it. Some clean every day, some once a month. I have tried both. The birds are healthy either way. Keeping the loft dry is more important. I would not bother with the litter. Clean it when you get back. I know a guy who does not clean his loft at all during the breeding season. He says it helps the birds imnuntiy. He can't be all wrong, he won the Snowbird classic in 2001 for 23K. Keep the waters and feeders clean and the loft dry and you do not have to scrape every day.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

He may not clean but I would bet he has a way of keeping the droppings dry. The droppings have a pro-biotic effect if kept dry but droppings left moist breed bad bacteria and create strong ammonia odors that will harm your birds respiratory system.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh and with that said, I very rarely clean but keep my loft bone dry to include waterers in the aviaries to prevent spillage.


----------



## miken (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you sweep some loft dry, or Belgium white into the floor before you leave, the droppings will dry better, and also be easier to scrape up when you get back.


----------



## Paragon Loft (Jun 27, 2009)

As Long As The Loft Stays Dry Is Ok You Just Going To Do Extra Work When You Get Back Enjoy Your Vacation.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> The scraping is for you. The birds will not mind it. Some clean every day, some once a month. I have tried both. The birds are healthy either way. Keeping the loft dry is more important. I would not bother with the litter. Clean it when you get back. I know a guy who does not clean his loft at all during the breeding season. He says it helps the birds imnuntiy. He can't be all wrong, he won the Snowbird classic in 2001 for 23K. Keep the waters and feeders clean and the loft dry and you do not have to scrape every day.


Sounds like my idea. They hatch out in poop-covered nest bowls. They learn to walk in poop-covered next boxes. Why do I need to keep the floor squeaky clean? I do a thorough cleaning every other week, and put down a thin layer of wood shavings after the cleaning. The wood shavings are just to keep the floor dry until the firs layer of poop starts to dry. I haven't had a problem in my loft, and the loft is surprisingly odor-free...even on the hot days in the summer.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I live in a very dry climate. Moisture is not a problem. I also have very open lofts, that have no odor and lots of air flow. More for me then the birds. Close it up a bit in the winter, but still a lot of flow. I get lazy. I clean when someone is coming to visit or about every other week. I usually only have about 10 or 12 in a section during breeding season. Clean more when there is 20-30 in a section.


----------



## mill pigeon (Apr 2, 2008)

i actually started a deep litter program 2 months ago using sand and i couldn't be happier
fortunately i was lucky enough to have art hees not only tell me how to set it up but also talk me into it before he passed


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ptras said:


> Sounds like my idea. They hatch out in poop-covered nest bowls. They learn to walk in poop-covered next boxes. Why do I need to keep the floor squeaky clean? I do a thorough cleaning every other week, and put down a thin layer of wood shavings after the cleaning. The wood shavings are just to keep the floor dry until the firs layer of poop starts to dry. I haven't had a problem in my loft, and the loft is surprisingly odor-free...even on the hot days in the summer.


I do basically the same thing now...sometimes going as long as a month (especially in the winter) between cleanings. Surprisingly, I have less health problems, and no odor. Inside the loft is dry as a bone, and I keep their water in the flight cage also. I'm not exhausted busting my butt cleaning all the time, and my birds are happy and healthy! I never would have believed in this method......but it works


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> The scraping is for you. The birds will not mind it. Some clean every day, some once a month. I have tried both. The birds are healthy either way. Keeping the loft dry is more important. I would not bother with the litter. Clean it when you get back. I know a guy who does not clean his loft at all during the breeding season. He says it helps the birds imnuntiy. He can't be all wrong, he won the Snowbird classic in 2001 for 23K. Keep the waters and feeders clean and the loft dry and you do not have to scrape every day.


He may be onto something. It is the super clean freaks that when they get sick, they can get very sick. The ones who aren't so clean (but not disgusting either) who will pick things off the floor every once in a while as kids do tend to develop a stronger immune system.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

miken said:


> I am going on vacation at the end of the week for 10 days. I have dad coming over to change the water periodically and to check the feed. I have a question about my floor, I currently scrape it every day and I know that my dad won't want to scrape it because I just have a hand scraper right now. I don't really want to leave the floor full of droppings for 10 days, should I throw down some deep litter, if so, are pine shavings alright and also, how deep does it need to be? Thank you.
> Mike


hey I just did this too..went to the beach for a week.. what I did worked out well .. I used sweet pdz granular.. which is a horse stall litter for horses..you get it at the feed store..or use stall dry.. I sprinkled it to about 1/4 inch on the floor then coverd it with pine shavings about 3 or 4 inches..the ones for horse stalls has very little dust... it was dry and not in bad shape when I got back...


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Wish this post would have been on here last week. I cleaned my loft two days ago, first cleaning in 5 months. All my young birds have been healthy all year and training went well, still have 49 out of 52 birds started with and are trained out to 55 air miles. Sure hope I didn't mess up a lazy man's system I usually clean at least once a week, but between work and the heat I have been lazy this year


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

hey free bird thats great! who do you race with


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

how often I scrape really depends on the weather and if the birds are being loft flown allot. wet humid weather breeds diesease..so I keep it clean more often .. dry cold weather I tend to let it go longer..but I can't stand it after three or 4 days.. it really also depends how crowded you have the loft.. I know that droppings are not always bad..but in the right weather and enviroment they harbor parasites..and if you tend to have problem with parasites and cocci then.. you need to clean more.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Nomad_Lofts said:


> hey free bird thats great! who do you race with


Sorry didn't see the pm till now, sent you a reply


Spirit Wings is right about the parasites and bacteria if the loft is not bone dry, I've dipped my birds twice this year with the permithrin 10% solution as outlined by Vet. Dr. Colin Walker and had no problems with external parasites at all. 
http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/ this site has some good info and articles


----------

